# Flying a sign in a third world country?



## Everymanalion (Jan 13, 2014)

So I have traveled to Mexico/Central/South America a lot and I always bring enough cash to survive but I had a thought the other day, how much do you think you could make flying a sign in Mexico, I mean there are a lot of poor people but they are also extremely generous and amazingly kind. Do you think you could make enough daily to get a clean bottle of water, a little bit of food and enough for a night in a shitty hostel? Anyone has any experience flying signs in third world countries? Thanks!


----------



## slimJack (Jan 13, 2014)

good question.. i wanna hear the answers to this one lol but from what i hear, they even rob and take shit from the crustiest of the crusted in the badlands of 'may he co' so, imho, u probably wouldnt make enough for that much neede bottle of agua..just my 2 hundreths of a peso


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 14, 2014)

I find it strange that even in an alternative community, so many folks are so focused on getting money. Personally, I think if you are ignoring your privilege of coming from a place where you can easily make money, and going some place where people are not so privileged, and begging for money (rather than that bottle of water you need), your really a douche. Its easy to get what you need wherever, but to be fair, you dont need money.
Also, Mexico isnt really so poor (I mean the richest man in the world is a mexican, right?). The term third world really just refers to countries that didnt take a side in the cold war.
In any case, if you go there and beg, try to focus on the tourists at least. I never begged when I was living in Mexico/central America, and I had a great time. I made plenty of money busking for the tourists, and even landed a job (after a local tried begging me, and I only had 20 pesos.
And SlimJack, your chances of getting robbed or assaulted are way lower in Mexico than they are in the states.
I dunno, I guess my point is really that yes, You can technically get by in mexico (or other) "third world" countries by begging, but it kind of makes you an asshole, and a bad representation of Traveling folks. On the other hand, if you need something, as you said, people are friendly and open, just ask for what you need.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 14, 2014)

Also, if you are in a poor desperate place, and you are competing with poor desperate locals, you are probably a lot more likely to face some violence like SlimJack is talking about. But that's true everywhere.


----------



## wizehop (Jan 14, 2014)

Man is many developing countries your going to have some serious competition. Not to mention in places where the general population is poor, I doubt you would get much more than fucked up looks from confused people.
Cardboard is right, your only chance would be to hit up tourists and even at that I doubt a sign would do you any good. In all the years of my travels I have only once been approached by a foreigner while abroad and it was some sketchy white dude in Cartagena Colombia. 
Guy comes up to me and my GF and gave me this story about getting robbed on the beach, only I saw him standing there for 10 mins getting up the nerve. Told him where to go pretty quick. Not one Colombian ever asked me for money, yet some sketch bag comes up to me, fuck that.
Dude begging in any way while travelling through a developing country is probably more trouble than its worth, your just going to confuse people. In a lot of these countries people think we are retarded rich..like retarded rich.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 14, 2014)

Mexicans are generally very generous, but I'd be more interested in accepting peoples help in regards to directions, advice on where to travel to or maybe even a ride somewhere rather than their money. I've been to Mexico twice and it seems that they have enough of their own poverty without us joining in. Basically, don't beg a beggar!


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been told it's easy to survive in third world countries by utilizing body language. I wouldn't ask anyone for money, but I hear people are more than happy to feed you and even house you for the night.


----------

